# Ultimate EV Race 2012 - National Electric MotorSports Racing Series



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

To all,

We have restructured our series to include road racing events around the US and Canada. We feel by expanding into electric road racing it will help promote electric drag racing. We will be booking tracks around the US and Canada for these dual weekend events, not all tracks have both road courses and drag racing on the same site, but there are some.

We have received good feedback from the Formula, Rally, Touring,
Sports Car, Indy Car Teams. All can race, professional and personal sport cars.
___________________________________________________

 The National Electric Motorsports Racing Series is under negotiations to sanction this event. We need all inquiries from teams, individual car owners, sponsors to move forward with this event.



Interested Racers & Teams:

Team Haiyin EV Racing - 2012 Camaro EV
Lithiumaniacs EV Racing - Mitsubishi 3000GT EV
Team EMW - BMW

*Pueblo Motorsports Park*​ 3733 N. Pueblo Blvd.​ Pueblo, CO 81008

Dates:
Electric Drag Racing 1/4 Mile 08-18-12
Electric Road Course Racing 08-19-12

*http://www.nemrs.net/ultimateevrace.html*
​EV
3-s
​


----------



## bakes (Jun 15, 2011)

Misson raceway in Mission BC has a dual track/ciruit and is one of the fastest drag strip in Canada


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

IN! I haven't raced Pueblo before but looking forward to it! High plains is a nicer track but I know it's more exspensive. I will even try to drive to the event instead of trailering (with a stop over in Colorado Springs).

Kerry


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Huge amounts of feedback for this event from teams and racers. Little feedback from vendors and sponsors, need about $10,000 to hold this event. I am will to throw $5000.00, anyone want to sponsor this event so we can book it?


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Huge amounts of feedback for this event from teams and racers. Little feedback from vendors and sponsors, need about $10,000 to hold this event. I am will to throw $5000.00, anyone want to sponsor this event so we can book it?


I am assuming there is an entry fee for participants? Most events like this usually run $100-$200 per driver and if you have such a large number of people that should cover it.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Any update if this is going to happen? If it so I will move up my schedule and go ahead and order my track bits for the miata to make mid august. 

Also let me know if there is anyway I can help set things up.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kerrymann said:


> Any update if this is going to happen? If it so I will move up my schedule and go ahead and order my track bits for the miata to make mid august.
> 
> Also let me know if there is anyway I can help set things up.


The National Electric Motorsports Racing Series will start combined events in our 2013 season. These events will hold one day of ev drag racing, and the next day ev road course racing. This is the list of tracks we will have scheduled:

Englishtown Raceway Park, NJ
Palm Beach International Raceway, FL
Pueblo Motorsports Park, CO
Infineon Raceway, CA

All these events will hold purses from our major sponsors.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The National Electric Motorsports Racing Series will start combined events in our 2013 season. These events will hold one day of ev drag racing, and the next day ev road course racing. This is the list of tracks we will have scheduled:
> 
> Englishtown Raceway Park, NJ
> Palm Beach International Raceway, FL
> ...


Thanks. Count me in for next year at Pueblo for sure. And Infineon would be mighty tempting to throw it on a trailer and make the drive out.


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

To bad there's not one down in the Texas area, would love to attend one of these.


----------

